# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Termini di prescrizione

## dreamboxita74

Salve volevo sapere quali sono i termini di prescrizione per le dichiarazioni dei redditi Unico 2002 2003 2004 2005, dovrebbe essere cinque anni quindi l'Unico 2002 si prescrive nel 2007 e così dicendo ma leggendo qua è là mi sono venute dei dubbi in merito, sapreste indicarmi dove posso trovare i riferimenti normativi? Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve volevo sapere quali sono i termini di prescrizione per le dichiarazioni dei redditi Unico 2002 2003 2004 2005, dovrebbe essere cinque anni quindi l'Unico 2002 si prescrive nel 2007 e così dicendo ma leggendo qua è là mi sono venute dei dubbi in merito, sapreste indicarmi dove posso trovare i riferimenti normativi? Grazie.

  Dpr n. 600/73; art. 43 se non ricordo male. 
ciao

----------


## MinisteroFinanze

L'annualit&#224; 2002 &#232; stata interessata dall'ultimo condono.
Per essa la prescrizione &#232; variata rispetto ai termini ordinari.

----------


## maxrobby

> Salve volevo sapere quali sono i termini di prescrizione per le dichiarazioni dei redditi Unico 2002 2003 2004 2005, dovrebbe essere cinque anni quindi l'Unico 2002 si prescrive nel 2007 e così dicendo ma leggendo qua è là mi sono venute dei dubbi in merito, sapreste indicarmi dove posso trovare i riferimenti normativi? Grazie.

  Per quanto concerne il modello UNICO, i termini decadenziali per la notifica della cartella di pagamento sono:
- il 31 dicembre del 3° anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione per eventuali somme liquidate ai sensi dell'art. 36/bis (omessi/tardivi versamenti autoliquidati);
- il 31 dicembre del 4° anno successivo a quello di presentazione del modello UNICO per le somme dovute a seguito del controllo formale ai sensi dell'art. 36/ter.
Esempio
1) modello UNICO 2006 PF, redditi/iva 2005: la notifica della cartella ex 36/bis potrebbe essere effettuata entro il 31/12/2009, mentre ex 36/ter entro il 31/12/2010;
2) modello UNICO 2005 PF, redditi/iva 2004: la notifica della cartella ex 36/bis è scaduta al 31/12/2008, quella ex 36/ter scade il prossimo 31/12/2009.

----------


## salhem

> Per quanto concerne il modello UNICO, i termini decadenziali per la notifica della cartella di pagamento sono:
> - il 31 dicembre del 3° anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione per eventuali somme liquidate ai sensi dell'art. 36/bis (omessi/tardivi versamenti autoliquidati);
> - il 31 dicembre del 4° anno successivo a quello di presentazione del modello UNICO per le somme dovute a seguito del controllo formale ai sensi dell'art. 36/ter.
> Esempio
> 1) modello UNICO 2006 PF, redditi/iva 2005: la notifica della cartella ex 36/bis potrebbe essere effettuata entro il 31/12/2009, mentre ex 36/ter entro il 31/12/2010;
> 2) modello UNICO 2005 PF, redditi/iva 2004: la notifica della cartella ex 36/bis è scaduta al 31/12/2008, quella ex 36/ter scade il prossimo 31/12/2009.

  esatto, il 36/ter scade il 31 dic del quarto anno successivo.
eccezione: per l'anno d'imposta 2002, ultimo anno del condono, i termini sono stati prorogati di due anni, quindi è possibile ancora aprire l'accertamento fino al 31.12.2009. Il 2003 invece, per contro, è già prescritto

----------

